# A32 Cefiro Headlight Question



## sr20tech (Oct 10, 2004)

I was searching around and saw that to put the Cefiro headlights on a 99 Maxima that you have to do minor modifacation to the fenders. My question is are the cefiro fenders easy to find and will they fit the 99 maxima or not.

Which would be easier to do? mold the stock fenders or replace them with the cefiro fenders?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can use see if the A32 Inifinti I30 fender will work on your car because the cefiros are direct fit for the A32 Infiniti I30 ( 95-99 )


----------



## sr20tech (Oct 10, 2004)

Will the I30 fenders bolt right on to the maxima (The car belongs to a friend of mine. I am a B13 sentra man myself and am not too familar with the maximas)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my guess is yes.. but im not so sure. check on www.maxima.org for more info


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

God no it won't just bolt right up. The only thing on the exterior that the i30 and Maxima share are the doors. The i30 fender _would_ bolt up technically...but you'll need to replace all other body panels for it to fit.

The Cefiros fit in the Maximas with VERY LITTLE modification. No fender work is needed. There will be a little bit of a gap which most people use rubber pieces to fill in with. There is something that needs to be done where the headlight mounts in the back but that's about it. Definitely log into Maxima.org and check the threads in there.



Cliff Notes Version:
Much easier to fabricate the cefiros to fit Maxima fenders. Waste of time (and $$) messing with i30 fenders.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

the fenders would fit, but the maxima bumper would not. the curvature of the bumpers are completely different. you would basically need an entire i30 front end conversion if you want a flawless fit. both fenders, bumper, hood and grill. modifications require a bit of cutting under the hood. cutting off the headlight brackets and a bit off the chassis. nothing big. just a cut and fit, cut and fit type mod. most people like to fill in the fender gap with weatherstripping which is a cheaper choice than using bondo. bondo you have to prime and paint if you have the money. and check out maxima.org for more information about them. its becoming more popular so more info is out for them.
id post up pics but unfortunately this host does not support my pics.


----------

